# Goat in labor



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

I woke up this am to find one of my girl laying down ligs are gone goo was streaming and she is laying with her legs stretched out. I haven't seen her pushing hard. She seems really tired and keeps laying head over closing eyes.don't know how long she has been like this. I stuck finger in couldn't feel anything. Is this normal or is there a problem?


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

If you've been awak more than an hour she's been in labor over an hour and that's too long to go unassisted.

I would wash my hands, trim my nails and put on gloves if I have them, lub up and go in. She will yell. For mine all it took was a little sweeping motion just inside all the way around and this prompted her to really push, but you could have tangled kids.

Close your eyes to "see" with your hands...you may have to tear some membranes to see how the kid is positioned. You can pull with contractions if you feel two hooves and a nose


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

my doe had a kid with one hoof back and I was still able to pull him without repositioning. It's hard to tell what's going on in there and you want someone to hold the doe because she may try to move away from you at first. go slow, stay calm...nothing is likely wrong yet, but with a worn out doe, she just needs help.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

I don't have anyone to help. She just stood up and pawed the ground and layed back down. I could only get 2 fingers in


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

She is up walking a little. And no goo now and no pushing .is it possible she isn't ready yet?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

If you can't get your hand in there, you need to contact a vet and either take her in or have them come out. Sounds like she's got a stuck kid, but if you can't get in there and feel around, you'll need a vet. Don't wait.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

When is her due date? Did you see her pushing? If so, then she is in labor or could be aborting, depending on how far along she is. I personally would recommend a vet.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Hope everything goes well; she is very pretty.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

I don't know when her due date is I guess she was preg. When I got her. I haven't seen her having contractions. I'm gonna call the vet now.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Hope all goes well.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good idea for a vet to see her. I would have the vet come to her, she is too stressed.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Good luck! Hope it goes well. :hug:


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Me and Rosie just got back from the vets office. They didn't have anyone hat could come out so I had to take her. The vet checked her and said that she will have them today but isn't ready yet since her water hasn't broke. He didn't have the speculum small enough to be able to see inside of her.he said to watch for her water to break then if nothing within 3 hours to bring her back. She has layed back down and still grinding her teeth and pawing the ground though.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

.prayers sent!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Is her udder full? How are her ligaments?

It just doesn't sound normal to me...how she's acting. In the photo you posted, it looks like she had been pushing...judging by the marks in the dirt...from her rear hooves.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree...it doesnt sound right...if you canget some help from a nieghbor , anyone to hold her but you should clean up and go in..sometimes just putting your hand in there opens things up for baby to come..other times you need to help..but I think mom is in trouble..I hope Im wrong


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

KW Farms said:


> Is her udder full? How are her ligaments?
> 
> It just doesn't sound normal to me...how she's acting. In the photo you posted, it looks like she had been pushing...judging by the marks in the dirt...from her rear hooves.


She isn't acting normal to me either .none of my others acted like this. Udder is full ligs are gone and keeps stretching out rear legs ,pawing grinding teeth but I haven't actually seen her trying to push


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Sorry the pics are upside down.dont know why


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

If her water hasn't broken and she isn't pushing hard, I wouldn't be too worried. Sometimes 1st stage labor lasts a while. My Nubian doe did this for 8 hours (pawing, laying down, getting up, sitting like a dog, moaning, grunting) until her water broke, and then pushed out healthy twins within 10 minutes. Watch her closely for heaving contracting or water breaking (cant miss it!).

I agree with the others, hope all will be well with your doe!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

There ya go...I flipped the image for you.

Well, if her ligs are gone and udder is full...that is good. Keep a close eye on her.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

That's a relief to know. Thanks everyone ill keep u updated on her . Her twin sister had a healthy baby boy this morning with blue eyes. With no problems. I posted pics in announcements


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Lube up and go in. She'll be tight. Go slow and let her stretch around you. You'll be able to get your hand in just fine if she's standard.

You should feel something. As to what, I can't tell you for sure being I'm not there. If you hit a wall with a hole in it, cervix is still closed. You should however be able to feel pressure against the cervix if she is close, like hooves, or a big round thing behind. If she's wide open, go further and see what you can feel. You may have a kid coming sideways, or backwards, or neck back. Many possibilities. 

In the meantime, please give her warm molasses water, and see if you can get your hands on CMPK and propylene glycol. I would give her a dose of both to give her an energy boost and the calcium-IF in labor will help strengthen her contractions. What is she eating currently? Anything? Monitor closely and measure out feed and water both and keep records for the vet. That will really help everyone. How's the udder look?


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

mjs500doo said:


> Lube up and go in. She'll be tight. Go slow and let her stretch around you. You'll be able to get your hand in just fine if she's standard.
> 
> You should feel something. As to what, I can't tell you for sure being I'm not there. If you hit a wall with a hole in it, cervix is still closed. You should however be able to feel pressure against the cervix if she is close, like hooves, or a big round thing behind. If she's wide open, go further and see what you can feel. You may have a kid coming sideways, or backwards, or neck back. Many possibilities.
> 
> In the meantime, please give her warm molasses water, and see if you can get your hands on CMPK and propylene glycol. I would give her a dose of both to give her an energy boost and the calcium-IF in labor will help strengthen her contractions. What is she eating currently? Anything? Monitor closely and measure out feed and water both and keep records for the vet. That will really help everyone. How's the udder look?


The vet couldn't get more than 2 fingers in and neither can I. She is a nigerian x pygmy.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Yeah, at this point, i'd just leave her alone and keep a close watch on her. Sounds like she's just not quite ready.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

I moved her into the barn with grain and water. Just going to keep watching her. She is eating and drinking.so I'm just gonna wait and see. If she ends up having trouble the vet is going to do a c section.


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

TrinityRanch said:


> If her water hasn't broken and she isn't pushing hard, I wouldn't be too worried. Sometimes 1st stage labor lasts a while. My Nubian doe did this for 8 hours (pawing, laying down, getting up, sitting like a dog, moaning, grunting) until her water broke, and then pushed out healthy twins within 10 minutes. Watch her closely for heaving contracting or water breaking (cant miss it!).
> 
> I agree with the others, hope all will be well with your doe!


I second this!


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Went to check on her and she managed to open latch on the gate and let herself out of the barn  and went and laid back down by the same tree .i guess she is more comfortable there so just gonna leave her there and watch her.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

erica4481 said:


> The vet couldn't get more than 2 fingers in and neither can I. She is a nigerian x pygmy.


OK... I would still do the CMPK and Propylene glycol like MJS500 said. If she was mine I would give some BoSe too. None of that will hurt her and might make a huge difference if she needs it. The story seems a bit odd with her cervix still being closed. All goat labors are different though.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

How is your girl doing? Any progress? ray:


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Still just sitting like a dog , laying down, I seen her get up and walk around a couple times. I got my husband to build her a pen and moved her close to the house so I can keep checking on her through the night if she doesn't have them before.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

I've only experienced my first few births this year but none were like this.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

I wish my vet would've been there earlier when I took her. I trust him a lot more. But he is on vacation so I had to see a different one. I just hope he was right. Worried . I checked her ligs last night before bed and they were still hard. But it was 9:30 this am when I found her and its now almost 7:30


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck with her. Hope all goes well.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Should I try to call my vet and see if he can come check her or should I just give her more time?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Only you know your goat and are with her, If you feel something is not quite right, I'd have a vet take a look see. Use your best judgment.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Well I took her to the vet earlier but it just doesn't seem right to me.what if she still hasn't had them by in the morning? I'm stressed I don't know what to do


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I would call your vet out. They may be tangled up, and not allowing labor to proceed normally, or they might not be moving enough to cause enough contractions.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would look at the whole picture..prelabor in some can be pretty intense...you may see stretching while standing..they may get up and down..pushing head into wall or tree she will not want to eat much and will drink little... you may see a funny yawning thing going on...lay your hands on her right side..see if you feel movement..its amazing : )

what would make me concerned:
grinding of teeth
pushing with no progress
becoming lethargic
off feed/hay and liquid completey
fever
screaming in pain...
or just giving up

its hard to say whats going on...she could be a drama queen and will kid just fine..only you can tell for sure...If I was in doubt..I would def. call the vet out....

_Personally it didnt sit well with me either..and the way she sits is strange...I would get the vet out.._


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

That's what I think^^ all that stretching, and sitting that way is odd. I would think they are malpresenting, or something else is up.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

How long can pre labor last? I called the vet again but the office is closed but they have someone answering calls .she said a different vet than the one I seen today is going to call me right back.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

pre labor can be hours to a few days..depends on the goat..but the way she is sitting...the kick marks in the first pic..concerns me...A vet check would be very wise...im sending prayers, hugs and good thoughts!!!


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

The other vets here are *******es. He still hasn't called me back yet.grrrrr...... Of all times my good vet is out of he country. Even after the ligs are gone it can still be days of pre labor?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im not great with ligs, I go by the udder..is her teats tight her udder full and shiny ..if her vulva loose and baggie and is the opening a bit more pink? are babies under her instead of on her side? tail will be dropped ..canyou get a picture of her rear view and post it?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

If you look at the first pic...this is what I see....Back legs are stretch out...there are kick marks from what looks like her trying to push.....If she has stopped that action it would be because babies are not placed right..she stopped because she couldnt deliver..grinding of teeth is gut pain..her face on the secondpic...where sheis sitting very odd, thats discomfort onher face..the way her lips are kind of pierced..Im sorry..Im not trying to scare you..and i pray I am over reacting...Im just worried she is unable to deliver..I would call that vet back..again and again...if need be...You need a vet to look at her again..and tell me that Im crazy wrong!! I wont mind at all....I just want her safe..


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Did you get some CMPK or other calcium? Propylene glycol, BoSe or selenium paste? We aren't just whistling Dixie here...
If the cervix is closed she can't have them. Either it just isn't time and she is a drama queen, or she isn't dialating like she is supposed to at birth and that is not good.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

The vet called back......the one i seen earlier said he would charge 250 and the one on call now says 650. My husband won't let me spend 650 for a c section.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

well Im praying she is a drama queen..then erica can bawl me out for scaring her...but I am concerned ...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

oh thats a chunk of change!! Do you know anyonein the area that can help withher..that has experance in goats


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

happybleats said:


> oh thats a chunk of change!! Do you know anyonein the area that can help withher..that has experance in goats


No I don't know anyone to help me or anyone that knows a thing about goats.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

I'm so sorry you have to go through this. :hug: I wish I could help you. I've heard that you can "go in" on Nigerians even though they're tiny- maybe you could try again? I know, it's terrifying at first, but if there's any way you could help her, it could save her life.
If you do go in keep in mind- they don't like it, they'll usually try to push you out, but be persistent, go in, feel around and try to see what the problem is.
Oh, and of course be sure to lube up a lot before you try it. It makes the difference whether you can go in or not. If you're not lubed up, it's almost impossible, even on a larger goat.
Prayers,


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

OK..I have only had to go all the way in one goat in my 8 years..and she was dilated.. But it sounds like you need to go in and see whats going on..sometimes getting two finger in there and spreading them open will force dilation and everything else moves along..remove all rings..clip nails short..scrub up, wear gloves...and go see if she needs your help...start slow..Im going to send an SOS to someone who has gone in and can give better advice...


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

erica4481 said:


> No I don't know anyone to help me or anyone that knows a thing about goats.


And I sympathize there!^^ We are in the same boat- even our vet knows nothing about goats. Last time we went, he actually called them "sheep"!!! :doh:


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

NDlover said:


> I'm so sorry you have to go through this. :hug: I wish I could help you. I've heard that you can "go in" on Nigerians even though they're tiny- maybe you could try again? I know, it's terrifying at first, but if there's any way you could help her, it could save her life.
> If you do go in keep in mind- they don't like it, they'll usually try to push you out, but be persistent, go in, feel around and try to see what the problem is.
> Oh, and of course be sure to lube up a lot before you try it. It makes the difference whether you can go in or not. If you're not lubed up, it's almost impossible, even on a larger goat.
> Prayers,


I have tried numerous times to go in but my fingers just go straight in and don't hit anything. What else can I use to lube my hands?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I have heard using olive oil in a pinch...


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

I've only gone in all the way once as well; one of our Alpines this year was acting a lot like that, only I think she was less stressed. I was up for hours with her, sometimes shed push, but then shed get up and chew her cud a bit, but mostly just stood there and looked pained. She was having contractions, but only rarely and nothing was happening. So I freaked out and went in, and there was a kid right there, it was in the right position, just not moving along. So I pulled a bit, she pushed, and out she came! I think she just needed a bit of help. She had triplets, and I ended up doing the same with the other two, because it was just talking so long. They were all healthy, positioned right, she was fine afterwards.
I wondered if I should've helped, but I think she was a lot less tired out than she would've been had I not.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

She looks plenty dialated, a bit of olive oil works, or a very mild liquid dish soap.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Maybe coconut oil, or do you have any kind of salve that's oil-based? I used our homemade salve because that's all I had at the time. Worked pretty well.It's olive oil and beeswax based.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

you can do this...keep in mind...its for her good....go slow..talk softly to her..


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> She looks plenty dialated, a bit of olive oil works, or a very mild liquid dish soap.


I have vegetable oil, Vaseline and baby oil which should I use


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

veg. oil IMO


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

NDlover said:


> And I sympathize there!^^ We are in the same boat- even our vet knows nothing about goats. Last time we went, he actually called them "sheep"!!! :doh:


 

To the OP...I hope it works out  I know how scary that must be! :hug:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

erica4481 said:


> I have vegetable oil, Vaseline and baby oil which should I use


Vegetable oil


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Rub a good amount on her pooch, and coat your hand in it before going in.


----------



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

Good luck, you can do this!:hug: Veggie oil is what I would use.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Lots of good vibes coming your way here


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Ok I went out she has goo streaming again. I got my hand half way in and felt a soft wall with a hole in it. No feet or head or anything that felt like a baby. So what does that mean? Good or bad?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If she truly isn't dilated enough, then you need to manually dilate her. You go in and keep kind of rubbing your fingers around the whole cervix. Keep trying to get more fingers in. You should have no problem getting a whole hand in a Nigerian. I have been up to my elbow in them before.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You need to get your whole hand in there and start feeling. You are going to have to imagine what part you are feeling. You may have to turn the baby. Either find the head and follow the neck along to the front feet or try to find the back feet and get them out first.

The biggest thing is to first figure out what body parts you are feeling and how the kid is positioned in the uterus.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> If she truly isn't dilated enough, then you need to manually dilate her. You go in and keep kind of rubbing your fingers around the whole cervix. Keep trying to get more fingers in. You should have no problem getting a whole hand in a Nigerian. I have been up to my elbow in them before.


I hit a wall when I got my hand half way in. Am I suppose to push through the wall with the hole in it?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

sometimes you got to go to the elbow! got to find the kids


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

happybleats said:


> sometimes you got to go to the elbow! got to find the kids


What is the wall I'm feeling?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes, get your hand through that hole. Take your time and go slow. Massage the hole to help make it bigger.


----------



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

Try and get the hole to open wider so you can get your hand through it like karen was saying, the kids are probably not to far behind the hole.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

The hole in the wall, is the cervix. Gently rub your fingers back and forth over the hole, try to get your hand past there, into the uterus, that's where you need to be.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Do I try to go over top of the wall or under it, or through the hole in it?


----------



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

right through the hole.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Ok I'm gonn go try again.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

right through the hole!! Youre doing great!!! dont forget to breath


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Through the hole. The hole is the opening of the cervix, the cervix goes to the uterus, the uterus holds the kids.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm so frustrated right now. And my husband won't even help me.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

take a few deep breaths. you can do it!!! just remember it's for the good of the goat. tell your husband to help, or fork over the $650!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

You're doing great for your first time doing this by the way! Proud of you!

Don't fret, I was up to my bicep in a Boer doe 3 times this year. Haven't had to in a while, but sometimes ithappens.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Is there a friend you can call to come over and help you? Even if they aren't goat savvy?

What state are you in?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Somebody had to hold her still! Do you have a milk stand to put her on if he won't help?


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

I went out to try to go back in and her water has broke. Do I leave her alone and wait?


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> Is there a friend you can call to come over and help you? Even if they aren't goat savvy?
> 
> What state are you in?


I'm in ga.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

be as calm as you can..she will pick up on you....deep breaths.... if you have anyone hwo can come hold her....call them now..but keep trying..


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

thats great....Yes I think I would Give a minute..see what she does... call a friend to come support you...give her some molasses water...


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Just keep telling yourself that you've got this, that you CAN do it!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If her water just broke, then I would give her 10 minutes to see if she does things on her own. This may be a normal birth and she just needed more time to dilate.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Man..does anyone else have goose pimples!!


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Ya!!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Well, I'm a nervous wreck


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

i'm super nervous. I WAS going to go to bed soon.....but now I can't!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Just got back on... wowza! You're doing great, Erica!! And I agree with 10 to 15 minutes on waiting for her to push out some kids. If she is pushing like wild and no kid is coming, it means they are mal-presented. If she isn't pushing, it means that most likely she didn't dilate all the way. If she easily pushes out some healthy kids, it means we are going to CHEER! Hope she does perfectly well for you!!! :hug: ray:


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

nchen7 said:


> i'm super nervous. I WAS going to go to bed soon.....but now I can't!


I was going to go outside (its a nice evening), and I almost forgot to feed my new girls their evening meal!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I havent done my evening walk about tonight to check on everyone..I cant sleep unless I do it lol...My son went to do it for me....donkeys will wait until tomorrow to be brushed..I want to be here to support Erica


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

^^ it's a full moon tonight! so pretty!!! probably the perfect time for this girl to push out some babies!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Unless she has amber goo I would just keep an eye on her. Since you've been in it may have hurried things along in a good way.
She should go very very soon, sometime tonight.
When she really breaks loose one leg will be straight out & her head will be extended. She will grunt or scream & grind teeth a bit.
This stage should not go more than a few minutes. You should see the sac with feet & head soon.
If she does not present within 15 minutes you are going to need to check again.


----------



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

Was going to go to bed but I certainly cant now!
I agree it might be that this is just a normal birth and things are going to start progressing now as usual. Hopefully you will have a new healthy kid or two in a little while. But if not, just head right up through the hole amnd find that kid!


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Can't wait to hear there's babies!!


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Sittin outside with my little girls.  I just had to go outside, it's so peaceful and calm. Full moon, breeze, it's lovely. I had to grab the iPad though; I gotta know how it goes!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

ya! I totally took a walk to see my girls, gave them a head of lettuce to snack on. so nice out!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Oh my gosh! you changed the picture Sarah, this entire time I had no clue it was you! I was so used to seeing the buck in the pic! :lol:
I love the color on your nd!
Guess I should look at the names more, lol


----------



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

Wish i could say the same for here! Its been storming nonstop! But the lightning is pretty cool...


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Must be nice out in a lot of places... the sun is completely blinding me through the window. Lol! Pretty sunset.

And @ Lacie- I did the SAME thing! :ROFL: Had no idea it was her...


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> Oh my gosh! you changed the picture Sarah, this entire time I had no clue it was you! I was so used to seeing the buck in the pic! :lol:
> I love the color on your nd!
> Guess I should look at the names more, lol


Haha!! I wondered if it throw people for a loop! Lol, I love Breck, but I had to put my new girl on there. Her registered name was picked by the breeder, Blackberry, but today I decided to call her Dotty.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

nchen7 said:


> ^^ it's a full moon tonight! so pretty!!! probably the perfect time for this girl to push out some babies!!


Full moon here too; I didn't know it was the same in Barbados. :shrug: I'm terrible at that kind of stuff, lol.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

NDlover said:


> Full moon here too; I didn't know it was the same in Barbados. :shrug: I'm terrible at that kind of stuff, lol.


I think the moon is the same every where around the world, but depending on where you are, you'll see the moon at a different angle. that's my best guess...someone can correct me if i'm wrong.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

btw - this is a GREAT way to pass time while waiting to hear about babies..... lol


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Well, not hearing any bad news IS good news, right? Waiting... waiting... waaaiiiiitiiiiinnnnngg......


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Full moon? Ya shure yu betcha, time for babies.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

nancy d said:


> Full moon? Ya shure yu betcha, time for babies.


Yeah, when you aren't begging them to give birth and want them to give birth really bad!  :greengrin:


----------



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

Its eleven and i dont usually stay up this late but its a special occasion, right? Waiting waiting waiting....not going to bed til i see baby pics


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

its like a watch pot that never boils....I hope she is rewarded with does!!


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

I'm gonna say she probably can't leave cause the goat( can't remember the goats name right now) had twins, she's helping dry her off, and can't leave the cuteness. 

And nchen, yeah, this is a great way to pass the time!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Just read through all the posts.... I pray that all has progressed and erica is now helping to dry off babies.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:coffee2:


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

^^:laugh: 

"The suspense is terrible; I hope it lasts!" quote from The Importance of Being Earnest by Oscar Wilde. Willy Wonka also said it in the sixties version of Charlie and the Chocolate Factory. Always makes me laugh.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm just about ready to throw up on my computer. Either that or throw something AT my computer. This suspense is rotting me! I feel like singing "Survivor". Dun. Dun, dun, dun. Dun dun Duuuuuuun.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Well, I don't think it would take this long...maybe she forgot to update...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im sure she will fill us in...she's on her own so if she has to go in again..could be a bit..


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

I think I feel more like "throw something AT mine".


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

happybleats said:


> Im sure she will fill us in...she's on her own so if she has to go in again..could be a bit..


Seems like eons and eons have passed LOL....now we know how men felt when they weren't allowed in the delivery room!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

LOL Nygoatmom! Here we are worrying about someone's goat, just try to imagine if it was your wife! LOL, but I can't add much being a girl.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

I gotta go to bed! I'll be up bright and early to check, though!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

:lol: just caught up on this thread....and NO BABIES!!! I about ready to start flippin tables cuz all the suspense is getting to me! 
:lol: 
hope all is going/went well! 


And Sarah, that's a cute name! I like Dottie, not so sure about blackberry :/
Hehe, I'd call her Hot Dottie (or Tottie) she is super cute!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Goodnight Sarah ... I'm about falling asleep here too... And its only 9 o clock!! This baby business is wiping me out... 

And I would flip a table too- if only I would move from my computer. Cant miss this birth!!!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Hehe, the glory of a laptop! You can take it off the table and do this when you're mad!
:ROFL:


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

:ROFL: Lol!!! I do have a laptop... And if I wasn't _sitting on the couch_ with a laptop in my lap, then I probably would! Haha. We entertain ourselves so well on here


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Okay, I've been reading this off and on all night but I'm on the West Coast so it isn't that late here... I can't wait.... Hope everything turns out and that there are babies really soon.... Also makes me nervous too, cause I'm going to be in the same boat 2 times in the next 2 weeks.... eeks.... Excited too


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Haha :ROFL: I'm always laying on my bed with my laptop! Anything I do on here, I'm on my bed, with my laptop (or kindle). 
That small dairy goat contest I did, I judged it on my bed... our heist, from my bed! Lets face it, I'm kinda too lazy to sit upright, in a chair, lean over and look at the screen! I live in comfort :slapfloor:


Now that that secrets out...... lets see some babies!!! Come on (I forgot the does name) come on!!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Argg no one left but, us night owls...I hate waiting...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yeah, I can't sleep. It is almost 1 am for me.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Actually... I'm headed to bed myself, it's almost 1am here and 5:30 will be here before I know it!
Sending good thoughts your way Erica!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm still up for another hour or so... I hope all is well with them...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im worried..its been over 2 hours...hope all is going ok..Erica deserves a win here


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

its midnight here..five kids will be up early lol..but thats why God made coffee : )


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes, I'm really hoping that she is just enjoying watching the babies.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yeah, it has been 2 hours... Praying all is well...


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Ok it's been a terrible night. Well after water broke she pushed and an upside down head came out with no legs so I pushed it back in and got the legs ,tried to get it turned right but I then he thead was folded back and I tried and tried but I just couldn't get the head and legs positioned together so I just tried to pull it out by the legs and it just wouldn't fit. So I carried her to meet the vet as fast as I could. But it was too late and the kid was already dead . The vet almost gave up after trying for so long. The baby was just too big and wouldn't fit so she got a dog leash around the head and one around the feet and finally pulled it out. It was a buckling. Rosie is now resting and very exhausted and can't even hold her head up.The vet wanted to give her a chance . Not sure if there was any damage done internally from all the pulling yet. She got some antibiotics and and said to let her rest and hope she recovers.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

happybleats said:


> its midnight here..five kids will be up early lol..but thats why God made coffee : )


I agree


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your help and prayers. Just pray for Rosie now.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh Erica..Im so sorry....im glad the vet got there to help your doe..Antibioics will help with any infection...Molasses water to encourage her to drink..B complex will help as well..Oh poor baby..How are you doing? You ok?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I am so sorry. Did the vet give you any Banamine? That would help with pain and swelling. I hope your girl does ok for you.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Sooo sorry to hear that So sad.... Praying that your doe will be okay....


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

DOes are pretty strong..as long as there was no tearing..she has a good chance...YES Banamine would help a ton..If her pooch is swollen..Prep. H will help reduce that..


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Aw that's terrible... :sigh: Sorry it didn't end like we had hoped. :hug: Sending lots of prayers to you and Rosie.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

good night everyone.... Prayers sent for Rosie Erica..and a huge hug for you..You did great...you had a hard case there..and you didnt buckle...:grouphug::hug:.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Her pooch is huge and very red and swollen. She didn't give me any thing to give her she just said that if she doesn't look better in the morning to bring her back in and have her put down. It will be a miracle if she makes it. She tried first with chains with no luck. And she was bleeding a lot. Was shaking her gums are white now and mouth started foaming She thinks she may be in shock. But she seems more alert and calm now but won't eat or drink any thing. Oh and after she started pushing I was sitting on the ground with a flash light and seen something move out of he corner of my eye. It was a 3 ft rattle snake with a mouse hanging out of its mouth.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks again .ill let you know how Rosie is in he morning


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Keep her warm, you can use Preparation H on her hoo haw for the swelling and pain. 

I'm so sorry it turned out like this for you. It's difficult when first starting and learning. We never want to see this happen even as experienced people. I will pray for your Rosie. 



IF you are ever faced with this presentation again. Push the kid back clear into the womb, turn it backwards and pull it by the hind feet. It will allow the kid out without the head flopping and if the legs and head are too much together at that point you can work them out singly.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Keep her warm, don't let her get cold if she's in shock. Hope all is well by morning, praying for her.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss, Erica. Hope your doe pulls through. She's beautiful.


----------



## kidsnchicks (May 30, 2013)

I'm so sorry Erica. :-(. We are new to goats but had a terrible labor with our yellow lab years ago. She had 10 pups no problem but the next pregnancy only had 3, and she was in labor forever. It just didn't seem right but the breeder and the vet kept saying wait and see... We ended up with an emergency c-section and lost all three babies. They were just too huge! It was so sad!!! So sorry about your momma. I hope she pulls through. You did a great job, Erica! The very best you could. She knows that.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Blanker in the drier time. Poor girl ( both of you), what a first time.  

Hope she pulls through for you.


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

I'm glad I didn't read this thread last night, I would have been up all night with all of you guys. 

Erica, it sounds like you did a fabulous job and did everything absolutely right for Rosie. She's lucky to have you. Prayers sent for Rosie to make a quick recovery. :hug:


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I couldn't stay up anymore, so I had gone to bed, sending you good vibes.

You did amazing Erica! I'm so sorry the outcome wasn't what we all had hoped for. lots of love for you and Rosie, and sending good healing vibes to her. :hug:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

So sorry for the loss of the kid  I hope Rosie pulls through :hug:


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

I didn't get up as early as I'd meant to... I'm so sorry Erica! But you did great, really! We lost a nigerian years ago with a problem like that. Single births scare me now, because in our experience its almost always one huge buckling.  either really hard on the doe, or fatal.I really hope she makes it. Those little goats are really tough, I would keep up hope. Do you think you could ask around for a newborn for her to adopt? I know it's a long shot, but it could help her come back.
:hug: sorry again.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Good morning ...Hows Rosie doing? Im sure her udder is full and tight....make sure to milk her totally out..freeze that colostrum...in a few days she will have good clean milk to drink once that colostrum is done producing...


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

I don't think she is doing good at all. She is still in the same place and hasn't moved.she is alert and holding her head up. She won't eat or drink and won't get up


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You really need some Banamine. I'm surprised the vet didn't give you any. She could use help with the pain.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Have you started giving antibiotics? What about Bo Se? You could make her a hommade electrolyte solution and drench her with it.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Found Cathy's recipe! *electro* recipe

Homemade Electrolytes
A half gallon of hot water
2-6 Tablespoons of Unsulphured Blackstrap Molasses Or what you have on hand or honey)
1-2 Tablespoons of Either Sea Salt, Epsom Salt, Baking Soda or Table Salt.
1 cup of Apple Cider Vinegar

Mix well and drench or let them drink it


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

If she won't drink, you can drench instead.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

If she were mine I would call the vet right away and get a few things:
Banamine
CMPK
Propylene Glycol

Your girl is going to need that calcium and energy and could definitely be in shock as well from the severe pain.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree..call the vet and tell them you want three days worth of banamine..
offer her green leaves from your trees and the electrolyte mix....she doesnt want to move because she is in pain...The banamine will make that easier for her and themore she moves the faster she will heal...get some Prep. H for her bum area...it will sooth and reduce swelling and decrease discomfort..as hard as it will be with her laying down..get those udder milked out the best you can...that will also help her feel better and help her pass her after birth if shehasnt already...


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

happybleats said:


> I agree..call the vet and tell them you want three days worth of banamine..
> offer her green leaves from your trees and the electrolyte mix....she doesnt want to move because she is in pain...The banamine will make that easier for her and themore she moves the faster she will heal...get some Prep. H for her bum area...it will sooth and reduce swelling and decrease discomfort..as hard as it will be with her laying down..get those udder milked out the best you can...that will also help her feel better and help her pass her after birth if shehasnt already...


She passed he after birth and I put prep. H on her. I have to go to the vet already to finish paying for last night and I will ask about ban amine


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

It's gonna be a little while before I can go though. Should I try to stand her up?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

The sooner she is up the better for her rumen function..if you gentty encourage her to get up and she is too weak..then just roll her to her other side..I wouldnt force her right now..get the banamine in her and then she needs to get up and move a little. With the electorlytes I would add a bit more Molasses to help with energy..Injected B complex would be very good for her as well...


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Cathy means for her to be shifted so that her legs are on her other side. Don't leave her laying on her side. She must be up on her chest or she will bloat.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

So sorry to hear that. I hope she makes a full recovery. :hug:


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Ok I'm gonna mix up the electros. And try to get it in her and try to get her up.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Hope she gets better! Poor thing, and you too! :hug:


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Can I use syrup?


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

goathiker said:


> Cathy means for her to be shifted so that her legs are on her other side. Don't leave her laying on her side. She must be up on her chest or she will bloat.


I propped her up on her chest last night and surrounded her with hay to keep her that way and for her to lay her head on


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

If she is very attached to her sister, you might let her in to visit.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

goathiker said:


> If she is very attached to her sister, you might let her in to visit.


Ok she is in the pen right beside her but I'll bring her in to see her


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Yes or no on the syrup?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

In a pinch you can as long as its not sugar free...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

You can also use honey which is better than syrup : )


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

happybleats said:


> You can also use honey which is better than syrup : )


I had some honey but I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

never when you need it of course...: ) just be sure the syrup is not sugar free...she needs the energu the sugar will supply...any molasses, karo syrup or honey ..will do..or fully loaded sugery syrup


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

I used a huge syringe and got the electros in her got her to stand and she drank a little water on her own but no food


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Be forceful with the vet about getting the Banamine. Even if they will only sell you 3 doses, that is fine. I would be giving her 3 days of Banamine if she were here. That is too much trauma to go through without some good pain meds. Makes all the difference in the world with recovery.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Poor girl. That looks painful just looking at it.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Yea I feel so sorry for her. How long should I give her to recover? I don't want her to suffer if she isn't gonna get better.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Aww....poor thing


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

I called the vet and asked about getting some ban amine. She said she gave her some last night. And that she can't have any more until late tonight. Told me to call her late this afternoon and let her know how she is and then she may give me more to give her.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

She has a air pocket on top under her skin on her rumen side. I massaged it an tried to work it out but couldn't. Is that bloat?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Then I would tell her she is still extremely swollen and still in a lot of pain to get at least one more dose.

It is going to take a while. The biggest thing is the swelling to go down and the pain to be eased. Then there is making sure she doesn't end up with an infection.

It wouldn't hurt to give her some baking soda. I would slso get Probios into her.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> Then I would tell her she is still extremely swollen and still in a lot of pain to get at least one more dose.
> 
> It is going to take a while. The biggest thing is the swelling to go down and the pain to be eased. Then there is making sure she doesn't end up with an infection.
> 
> It wouldn't hurt to give her some baking soda. I would slso get Probios into her.


Ok I'm gonna give her some baking soda. How much?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

1/2 to 1 teaspoon in enough water to drench her...then message her left side in deep kneading motions..


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Poor baby. That makes me hurt a little to sit down just looking at her bum. 

I have no sage advice but just letting you know that you 2 are still in my thoughts.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

its good she is up...be sure to keep her udder comfy.... keep the electros where she can get to it..keep grain and hay handy as well..she might decide to nibble.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

happybleats said:


> its good she is up...be sure to keep her udder comfy.... keep the electros where she can get to it..keep grain and hay handy as well..she might decide to nibble.


She only gets up for a min. When I help her up but then lays right back down. I have a pile of hay , some grain and water in front of her. But I seen her drink a little water a couple times. She's just not interested in eating yet.


----------



## Smallfarmer (Jul 10, 2013)

I just read this entire thread. That was the most intense and sad lunch break I've had. Prayers for you Erica and Rosie.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with what has been said.

Give her calcium drench

Milk her, to relieve pressure, watch her.

PrepH daily on Vulva, until better

Clean fresh water at all times

Molasses/water, electrolytes, drench if you have to.

Make sure she eats, give a little Alfalfa, monitor her feed intake.
Giving some grain is OK. Not a lot

Give antibiotics for a week minimum. I am hoping the vet put a bolus up her?

Give Banamine

Vit B complex shot for stress

Probiotics after a course of antibiotics

Watch for any foul odors coming from her vulva in case. 

It may take her a week or 2 to feel better.

If she wants to graze let her, it is best for her to move around and it is good to have her sister with her, if they get along well.

Wow, what an ordeal, I am so sorry you lost the baby. 
You did a very good job trying to help her. 

Head back position is a tough one and most of the time, is a bad outcome, so don't blame yourself for that loss. 

I am proud of you. :hug: Praying your doe will be OK. It is a very good sign she is up.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I agree, you did an awesome job! I hope I never have to go through what you did, or my girls! But if I do, I hope to handle it as well as you did!


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

I got her up and gave the baking soda and massaged her belly . Walked her around a min. But she is so weak . I got her to stand long enough to milk her udder to relieve pressure. I've never milked before but now I see why some of you like it so much. Just gonna let her rest now.


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

I am do sorry I know how awful this is one my little girls has 3 big still born kids that had to be pulled out she didn't eat or get up for a long time I just would get her up and move her around a little bit every couple hours tried to bribe her to eat with treats and gave her gateraid I am praying for her to recover quickly poor girl!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

erica4481 said:


> I got her up and gave the baking soda and massaged her belly . Walked her around a min. But she is so weak . I got her to stand long enough to milk her udder to relieve pressure. I've never milked before but now I see why some of you like it so much. Just gonna let her rest now.


Make sure, you clean her teats with diluted iodine/water before and after at least.

Glad you relieved her.

It is good, she was up, as mentioned, get her up every so often, it is best for her.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Praying for you both... Poor Rosie I don't have any sage advice either but you have been on my mind


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

I just went back and read everyone's post. It made me tear up at how worried , supportive and caring you all are. Hugs for everyone!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Thats how families are....


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

My doe had stillborn twins. She didn't eat for over a week. I did make mashes with syrup and oats and sort of force fed her. Eventually she came around.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

I put a little grain in her mouth to try to get her to eat but she spit it out


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Its more important that she stay hydrated right now..I would offer cooked oatmeal with moslasses or honey, see if she will eat it but I wouldnt force it today...I would drench fluids if needed...


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm using this 60 cc to get electros into her how much should I be giving how often? I have already gave her a full one


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Ok, 60cc is 2 ounces, I would try to drench her at least a quart every 4 hours. So one quart would be 16 syringe fulls.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

I think it would be easier to get it in her if I run a tube down to her stomach. I don't want her to aspirate by squirting into her mouth. Can someone tell me how to do it and how to make sure its in her stomach not her lungs. But first Is that what I should do?


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Yes, get as many in her as you can. Will she fight you? Did you get the bloat under control? If the Vet won't give you banamine, get it at http://www.vetserv-usa.com/default.htm. At least you will have it next time you need it.

I just read through this thread. I'm so sorry you had a hard kidding. It's heartbreaking. But, you have learned some useful lessons for next time. I do not wait to long after I see serious contractions before I "go in". 45 minutes or so. You did well.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Is she still refusing to drink? How about making some koolaid water. Anything sweet that would entice her to drink. I have found cherry flavor seems to be a favorite with animals.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Take the tube and hold it on her side and get a "guesstimate" about the measurement from mouth to rumen. Put a mark there. Feed the tube down her throat...she may help by swallowing the tube. When you get it in far enough, you should smell rumen smell...it you get a flow of "air" you may be in the lung...pull back.

I hope this is hard...if she still has fight left, she may not like it and cause a fuss. I hope so...I'm always happy when I see some fight in them. 

Have you given her anything...like some B-complex...since the birth? I would, it may help her. My c-section doe wanted the Gator Aid I was drinking, when she wouldn't drink anything else...of course I gave it to her.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

You could tube her. Measure the tube so the end reaches her last row of ribs, then Mark the tube where it would be at her lips, the lengthy from her lips to the end of her rib cage is how far it needs to go. Slide the tube in gently, down the side of her mouth, keep going until it is as far as it needs to be (that's why you mark it, so you know where it is). If it is in her lungs, it would stop going down before you got to the length you need.
Put a little bit of water down the tube, just to make double sure it's not in her lungs, if it is she will immediately start coughing.

After you know it in the right spot, just feed her the electrolytes. If you tube her I would do a quart and a half every 4 hours.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I personally would give about 4 of those every 4 hours or so. I usually just take the pan (whatever you have it in) give her 4, and put the rest in close reach, she might eventually drink it on her own. When I had a sick doe, that is what I did after the 3rd time doing it, she decided that she would drink it without my help (she wasn't as bad as your doe, as she was just having some reaction to some worming medication)


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

She has already drank almost a half gallon of plain water herself and I just gave her 3 more tubes of the electros by squirting in her mouth . She was fighting it though. And then started skaking again.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

That's good that she drank on her own. At this point I would put the electrolyte mix and regular water near her, so she can drink on her own.. Keep an eye on the levels, if they don't go down then I would syringe her again.... I think that is a positive sign that she drank that much on her own.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree with Janeen128, tubing will stress her a lot..drenching is stressy as well..if you pull her skin up and it tents..then tubing is a good idea..if she is drinking plain water...then thats fine..keep is fresh and cool...they like cool water..keep a second bucket of electros so she can choose..keep it cool as well..Give her 2 adult aspirin for pain a day...maybe twice a day for a few days..sounds like she is a fighter!!


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

I've been kneading her rumen and drenched her with baking soda water but seems to be getting worse is there anything else I can do?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

is the left side hard an distended? if you tap on it does it sound like a drum? With her not active bloat will be a problem..moving her as often as you can will help..switching sides getting her up gently having her walk a bit..are al helpful..

if sheis not chewing a cud I would begin CD antitoxin every 12 hours to protect her against toxins building in her gut. do this until she is up and eating well and chewing a cud...
Daily B complex wil provide some Thiamine she needs... a nice boost for her..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Give her Gas X human kind, get the easiest kind to give to goats. Try 2 doses it may help. 
If she is extended way above the left ribcage, you should worry, if it isn't, she is still OK. 

I agree, if you can get her moving around, it will help the rumen.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Just read the whole thread, you did a great job and your doe sounds like she has a will to live.

Can you make some kind of sling to hold her upright like she is on her feet? I would also take her temperature. If she is under 100 degrees she needs to be warmed up, if she is over 103.5 she will need to be given banamine to bring down her fever. I'm surprised your vet only wants to give her the banamine every 24 hrs, the pain she is in she should be on it every 12 hours. I think some vets forget that keeping an animal from being in pain really makes a difference in how well they recover.

I hope your girl pulls through.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

I can't get her to stay up and moving. Her rumen isn't hard it just feels like a balloon of air


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Gax X wont hurt her and could give her some relief..
Get another temp on her...
She is still so weak so she wont stay up long...but just getting her up a bit helps...

Is she holding her head up..does she lay up right on her own or do you still have to prop her up?
Is there any unusual amount of bleeding?
is she still drinking on her own?


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

happybleats said:


> Gax X wont hurt her and could give her some relief..
> Get another temp on her...
> She is still so weak so she wont stay up long...but just getting her up a bit helps...
> 
> ...


Yes she is holding her head up and she is alert looking around ,she is laying up right with no assistance, and no bleeding, and she has drank a little. I just refilled her water so that I can tell how much she is drinking.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

And she is not chewing cud and still won't touch the food

. I'm gonna go check her temp.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Temp. Is 105.1


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

CD antitoxin would be a really good idea( 20 cc every 6 hours sub q)...if you dont have any or cant find any..Milk of Magnesia will help...15 ccper 60# every 6 hours orally..this will help bind toxin building in her gut. Being inactive..not eating..all this can cause rumen issues... 

Its best to give no more than 10cc at one injection sight.., as with cd anti. split it between two shots locations but give all 20 cc


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

temp is high..were you able to get more banamine...what antibiotic did he put her on


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

When I called back they said she was gone for the day had to leave early.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

wow..really?? Man..when Rosie is up and better..might start calling around for a new vet..that is just crazy.no call before she left to see how she was doing? ...unprofessional at the very least!!! UGH...that makes me angry....!!

Ok...she needs her temp to come down...a cool damp rag under her arm pits,,, her head and tummy could help...two adult aspirin might help some..
what antibiotic is she on andhow many doses has she had??


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Everyone has given wonderful advice :hug:

I actually have had to go in and pull kids, mama has been very sore and swollen but what I do to help her backside is to take a soft cloth and soak it in cool Witch Hazel, this is available in pint bottles at most pharmacies, I make the cloth very wet and apply it to mama's backside for a few minutes at a time, it really helps with swelling as well as pain.
I second the oatmeal with a bit of molasses, most goats will eat that even if they won't touch their normal feed. The fact that she's alert and drinking tells me that she just needs time to heal... keep giving her the TLC and meds, she'll be back to herself soon enough.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> the fact that she's alert and drinking tells me that she just needs time to heal..


Yes this is true!!! that is encouraging...


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

We're still rooting for you, Rosie! C'mon girl!! :grouphug:


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

The vet gave her penicillin. Last night before we left I asked for some to take home but wasn't given any. Is there something I can get in the morning at the feed store OTC ? The vet I always use is great and very caring. But since he is gone I have you use the others. The one we seen last night just got out of school. She couldn't even get the needle in the vein in her neck. She just kept poking Rosie and then I asked if I could try. It to me two try's to get it but I've never done it before. She had to call in another technician to tell her the doses and where the meds were.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

yiks...poor Rosie and you..Im sure the vet was scared too...You can get Penicillan at Tractor supply or most any farm supply store...its OTC...1 cc per 20# daily..Im sorry she should have given you at least 5 days worth...When giving the shot..do it Sub Q and pull back the plunger to be sure you are not in a vein..if you see blood in the syringe..just back it out and re adjust..check for blood again ..once you see there is no blood..you are good to go..


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

happybleats said:


> yiks...poor Rosie and you..Im sure the vet was scared too...You can get Penicillan at Tractor supply or most any farm supply store...its OTC...1 cc per 20# daily..Im sorry she should have given you at least 5 days worth...When giving the shot..do it Sub Q and pull back the plunger to be sure you are not in a vein..if you see blood in the syringe..just back it out and re adjust..check for blood again ..once you see there is no blood..you are good to go..


Ok I'll pick some up in the morning


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Is she eating at all yet? Is she still drinking on her own?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

You should be able to get antibiotics at the feed store too.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

NyGoatMom said:


> Is she eating at all yet? Is she still drinking on her own?


Still not eating and not drinking as much as she was.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Have you tried oferingher cooked oat meal with Molasses? Green leaves?...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Give her big big shot of Fortified vit B complex, that will help stimulate appetite. Give her 6cc's US


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Poor baby  Is she moving around at all? 

I think I'd drench her...are you doing the b complex and probios and antitoxins?


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

happybleats said:


> Have you tried oferingher cooked oat meal with Molasses? Green leaves?...


I tried cooked oatmeal with syrup and some leaves off her favorite tree .she turns her head and curls her top lip.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

I haven't been able to give her any vitamin b or anything else I don't have anything. I will get everything I need in the morning. If you will tell me exactly what to get from the feed store. I'm getting the pen. And what else do I need?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Probios, Fortified B Complex or if they don't have that the regular B Complex, C&D Antitoxin, Goat Electrolytes (see if she likes that one to get her to drink more - my goats can't drink enough of it).


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Should she deworm since all the stress?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would pick up some
PenG of course
cd antitoxin
fortified B complex
Probio paste
calcium drench
Milk of magnesia


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Is the c&d antitoxin the same stuff you give cdt vaccine or something different ?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

It is different...cd and t is TOXOID. You want cd ANTITOXIN


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

NyGoatMom said:


> It is different...cd and t is TOXOID. You want cd ANTITOXIN


Ok sorry all the meds are confusing. I will take a list of the things I need


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

this what you want...

http://goat-link.com/content/view/159/168/#.Ue9BkGSDTL8


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

And make sure you worm her because right after kidding does release an overload of worms. We learned the hard way with bottle jaw.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Ok thanks. I'm exhausted . Didn't sleep any last night from checking on Rosie every few mins. Gonna try to get some sleep finally. Will update on Rosie in the morning


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agreewith lamanchaacres...we always worm the day they kid..or soon after..: )


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Yeah, get some sleep! You need it! You're doing a great job. Hope she abetted tomorrow.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

prayers send...night


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Will pray for a good nights rest for you and Rosie!!


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

I hope you managed at least a little sleep last night and that Rosie continues to improve today.


----------



## Pixie13 (Mar 2, 2013)

Hope everything is going okay with Rosie. You have done such an awesome job with her. It is great that you have had so many people on the goat spot to support you and give such great advice. I wonder if applying witch hazel to Rosie's backside would help with any pain and swelling. I used it when I had both my children. It is cool, soothing and helps bring down the swelling after birth. I would think that it would be safe to use on a goat. It is cheap, and I bought my bottle at WalMart. Keep up the good work with Rosie, she sounds like a trooper, so do you!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Hoping she is well this morning! Looking forward to hearing from you, hope you got some rest


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

hoping you're feeling well rested today, and Rosie is up and waiting for you in her stall!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

good morning...hoping all is well and you are rested


----------



## Smallfarmer (Jul 10, 2013)

I think we need an emergency thread where we can contact or call someone who has experience. It would help to call someone and have them talk you through a difficult birth or other emergencies. 

I'm sorry this idea come too late. I'm sure Rosie will pull through.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm sad to say that sweet Rosie didn't make it through the night.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

OH NO!!!! 

i'm really so sorry for your loss!!!!! :hug:


----------



## WyndwardFarm (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I am new to goats too, so didn't have any advice, but followed the thread closely for several days. You did everything you could, and then some! We'll continue to think of you during this difficult time.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Oh No I'm so sorry for your loss. How sad You did everything possible for her, that I am sure... Ugh, again so very sorry


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I"m so sorry. You did a great job caring for her.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks everyone. She is in goat heaven now  posie is pacing the fence and bleating.its like she knows what's going on.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Awe Erica..Im so sorry...you were truly great with her...she is with her baby now...no more suffering...:grouphug::hug:


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

I buried her under her favorite tree.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

awwww!!!!!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I am so sorry Erica. You did everything you could. I didn't post before because I was letting the more experienced hands guide you. I am a complete newbie. I followed the entire thread though and was rooting for both of you, and feeling your terror right alongside you. Imagining my first kidding and the perils and joys of that experience. Know at least that her and your experience wasn't in vain. I have learned a lot from reading this thread as I am sure many others have as well.


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Awww. Erica. 
You did everything you could and Rosie was so lucky to have you by her side. 
Many hugs.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

I have been praying for you and your poor Rosie. You worked so hard to save her it's just so sorry that you lost her. You did a wonderful job. Hugs


----------



## dezak91 (Feb 22, 2013)

I am so sorry to hear the news. This just brings tears to my eyes as these darn animals are just wrapped around our hearts. I too let the more experienced guide you through this but I followed the updates, staying up late to catch up on the details. So sorry again


----------



## Pixie13 (Mar 2, 2013)

So very sorry to hear about Rosie!!!! You done such a great job with her. You are a wonderful goat mom. It is never easy to let go of the sweet creatures we care so much for. Sending hugs hugs your way :grouphug:


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Very sorry to come on here this morning and hear about Rosie  We were all following your journey alongside you, but it doesn't always end well. We now know how well all of us TGS members can work together if we try hard enough! You did your absolute best and I am very proud that Rosie made it this far. I will continue to think about you, Rosie, her sweet baby boy, and her best friend Posie :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so very sorry, how devastating  :hug:


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

OH NO ! Just read this whole thread :-( I am SO very sorry Rosie did not make it. Erica you tried your best as did the folks here. I LOVE this group !


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

Im soooo sorry for your loss of the baby, and Rosie, and the trauma/stress that came along with it..Hold your head high knowing that you GAVE YOUR ALL!! It was very touching to hear that Rosie is now resting under her favorite tree. I speak from experience when I say this..>> Sometimes theres no saving them...regardless of how hard we try...I REALLY do believe that Its all part of "THE PLAN" .. GOD BLESS YOU!! Prayers sent...


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Here is a pic of Rosie and Posie the day I got them. They had been living in poor conditions in a small muddy pen. Each had 2 kids. They hadn't been wormed and didn't look the best. but it was a good day for them. They were happy to get good food and have plenty of room to run and play with other goat friends .


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Erica I am so sorry you lost her  You did your best and I am sure she loved her time with you and not in some muddy pen 

I hope Posie deals with it well....do you have any other goats?


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Yes I have quite a fewBut Rosie was special. She was the sweetest


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Posie is quiet now and caring for her baby.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

That's good news


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

I am soo sorry!! I was shocked when I read that she didn't make it.  I really didn't expect that. Maybe she just lost the will to live. It didn't sound like she was that bad off... you did great though!


----------



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

Aw, Erica I'm really sorry. You did everything you could have done. Sometimes even when things are looking up for a sick goat, they still don't make it. It really made me tear up when you said you buried her under her favorite tree, that is so sweet, it's obvious how much you loved her. Sending prayers and hugs your way, she's up there with her baby now, no longer in any pain. I'm so sorry, I really thought she was going to pull through


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

they both look so happy. Thank Goodness Posie has her baby to help her mend from the loss...


----------



## cheyenne (Aug 21, 2011)

Erica I am so sorry you lost Rosie and the baby.. you did your best and I would trust you to care for my goats any day! (((hugs)))


----------



## Smallfarmer (Jul 10, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss  I can't imagine what you went through.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm so sorry, you did every thing you could, sometimes it doesn't work out the way we hope. But everything happens for a reason, doesn't seem like it at the time, but as the future unfolds, everything, one day, makes sense.


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

I read through this thread yesterday and was on the edge of my seat....I finished reading it and it brought tears to my eyes. I am so sorry about your doe There just aren't any words to make it feel any better. :grouphug:


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

You know, most farmers would have just put the doe down. Most people I know might've made one vet trip, no more than that because it's "just a goat". But you kept trying. You tried so hard when so many people wouldn't have. I don't know if you realize how awesome that makes you or not, but what you did is just wonderful.

Every life ends, but her's ended with you doing everything you could for her. The person she loved the most. RIP little Rosie and God bless you, and Erica.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks everyone for all your nice and caring words.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

It's great to know that I can depend on you all for help and support when needed and when no one else is there


----------



## kidsnchicks (May 30, 2013)

erica4481 said:


> I buried her under her favorite tree.


You did AWESOME Erica! You are clearly such a caring, capable and kind person. I'm so sorry.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

erica4481 said:


> It's great to know that I can depend on you all for help and support when needed and when no one else is there


Glad we were there for you. :hug:


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Me too


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------

